# Magic Lantern with full support for 5d2 soon!



## marekjoz (Jul 7, 2012)

For all of you stuck with the old gear like 5d2 there are some good news. The new ML portal (http://www.magiclantern.fm/) announced full support for 5d2 to be ready quite soon. I have dlownloaded and played with the ML v2.3 pre-RC1 version published today. Well, I have to say that ML has gone a long way to what I saw today.
I think this download is available for those who donated. Those who didn't and don't intend to, have to wait for a while yet.
The other good news is, that this version promises to give a very similar experience with ML on all supported cameras. So it means also, that - according to the previous statements - those who are lucky to have 5d3, may expect same experience on their cameras quite soon as well!


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 11, 2012)

And some additional info on ML site according to their plans towards 5d3:
_We expect that all essential ML features (like zebras, histograms, peaking, intervalometer...) will work, except for audio controls. The audio chip is unknown._
_The LiveView zoom button can be moved back to its old place._
_Bitrate control already works, but high bitrates are only achieved at very high ISOs._
_Lower FPS are possible, higher FPS are not. 24.000 fps is possible._
_The LiveView image buffer has FullHD resolution in all modes. This, combined with proper downsampling, is expected to bring better accuracy in focus peaking and the first usable implementation of silent pictures._
_Proper downsampling is expected to make HDR video more effective. Decent 720p50 should produce very usable results._
_A crop movie mode might be possible._


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

Another good news from ML team in accordance to finished tests of RC 2.1 and publication of RC 2.3:
"If the answers tend towards a solid YES, the stable 2.3 release will be available on July 23, 2012, free as in speech, for all of our supporters. Three weeks later, on August 13, it will become free as in beer, for everyone else."

So this summer all the 5d2 and other non 2 digics (and 5d3 yet) video supported Canon SLR owners will enjoy the unified fully working version of Magic Lantern!
RC 2.3 ready to download for ML supporters.

Source: http://www.magiclantern.fm/104-releases/124-ml2rc-2


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 20, 2012)

cool i look forward to giving it a crack


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 20, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> cool i look forward to giving it a crack



There is a recent great overview of this version "THE NEW MAGIC LANTERN 2 HACK FOR CANON DSLRS: MARCUS WATERLOO TESTS IF IT READY FOR PRO USE": http://www.dslrnewsshooter.com/2012/07/19/the-new-magic-lantern-2-hack-for-canon-dslrs-marcus-waterloo-tests-if-it-ready-for-pro-use/.

"Using the Magic zoom (expanded focus box) during the take was a wonderful help too. As I had only a bare bones set-up this really helped me check focus during the take. Allowing you to turn it on and off and move it around whilst recording too is a work of genius.

Among the many other exciting features, I think these two are indispensable and with the stability of the hack really improve the camera. I also very much valued being able to have frame guides in camera too."

There are two video examples. Enjoy.


----------



## Archangel72 (Jul 24, 2012)

Magic Lantern v2.3 released – no longer a ‘hack’ !!!

Available for Canon EOS: 5Dmk2, 50D, 60D, 500D, 550D, 600D, Rebel T1i, T2i, T3i, Kiss X3, X4, X5

Here is the release notes / download page: http://blog.planet5d.com/vkm

Enjoy Canon people 

Archangel72


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 24, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Magic Lantern v2.3 released – no longer a ‘hack’ !!!
> 
> Available for Canon EOS: 5Dmk2, 50D, 60D, 500D, 550D, 600D, Rebel T1i, T2i, T3i, Kiss X3, X4, X5
> 
> ...



yep, that's great, but:

"After you donate, you will receive the download link right away by e-mail. After this, we will match your forum user name with your PayPal e-mail, so in future you will have access to early betas. If you have any problems with the download, please send us private message (Alex and Bart). Thank you!

Download Magic Lantern 2.3 - if you are a supporter

Magic Lantern 2.3 works on: 5Dmk2 2.1.2, 50D 1.0.9, 60D 1.1.1, 500D 1.1.1, 550D 1.0.9, 600D 1.0.2

Wait a minute, it's no longer free?
It's still free, but for now, it's only free as in speech (not as in free beer). If you are not afraid of compiling it yourself, head to development area and give it a try! If you succeed, make some improvements and share them with the entire community. Otherwise, August 13, 2012 is the big day for you."

And here is the link: http://www.magiclantern.fm/releasenotes


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 28, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Wait a minute, it's no longer free?



Correct - to get a pre-compiled release asap, you have to donate some bucks (once as far as I know) and become a "supporter" on the forum. The fee is laughable in comparison to the added functionality and dslr prices with crappy Canon firmware. After a month, it's free for everyone. Or get the last rc, it's basically the same thing. Or compile it yourself, the source code of course remains free.

While I'm always happy to bash rip-off commercial models, if I can think of one person who deserves the money it's the (THE!) ml dev Alex. He obviously does this full time, and if he continues to develop at the same speed as recently it's worth every cent a thousand times over.


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 13, 2012)

1 hour and 15 mins to the free release of the ML 2.3 @ http://www.magiclantern.fm



Cheers!


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 13, 2012)

So everyone having supported gear: good luck and have fun as I already have


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw on their twitter feed that it'll work on the 5d3, but am not totally convinced. Does anyone know if this will work on the 5d3?


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 13, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> I saw on their twitter feed that it'll work on the 5d3, but am not totally convinced. Does anyone know if this will work on the 5d3?



The current version will not work on 5d3 as this is not supported yet. However they have made a kind of proof of concept, which shows, that there were no problems to port it to Digic 5 in the future. Check their site and info about their future plans: http://www.magiclantern.fm
They have problems with cameras having two Digics, so we should not expect to see it soon on 1DX or 7D but version supporting 5D3 should be released quite soon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 14, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> but version supporting 5D3 should be released quite soon.



That's purely wishful thinking - it hasn't even decided yet which camera they'll work on next, it might be the 650d - and after that the cheaper upcoming 6d. Currently the main (i.e. nearly single) dev Alex is on holiday, he hasn't a 5d3 yet (feel free to donate!) - so imho were talking about at least a year until a stable release is out, *if* the 5d3 is the next camera in line!


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 14, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > but version supporting 5D3 should be released quite soon.
> ...



If you follow the history of development of this version starting somewhere last year, you'd notice, that *most probably* it's not wishful thinking. Last Christmas they were also looking for donations but for 5d2. They were working not only on porting ML to specific device but mostly on almost all main features of the software.
Do you see anything wrong in this approach: "feel free to donate"? If you want it on 5d3, just do it - it's simple. I don't because I don't have 5d3.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 15, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> If you follow the history of development of this version starting somewhere last year, you'd notice, that *most probably* it's not wishful thinking. Last Christmas they were also looking for donations but for 5d2. They were working not only on porting ML to specific device but mostly on almost all main features of the software.
> Do you see anything wrong in this approach: "feel free to donate"? If you want it on 5d3, just do it - it's simple. I don't because I don't have 5d3.



I am a big fan of the free for all & donate approach of ml and hope Alex can make a living from it.

But remember that porting ml to the 5d2 was a piece of cake because it shares the cpu digic4 with the stable trunk - there might be very well changes in the digic5 that take time to reverse engineer, because "Hello, World" is not much of a test case yet. So even *if* Alex would get a 5d3 it'll take some time, *if* they don't target the 650d first.

The second thing to remember is that an alpha/beta release on a $3500 camera body isn't much use, most people will want to wait for a debugged version that doesn't brick your investment, and this surely will take time. That's why I advise caution with ml on 5d3 and say if you want ml on ff now, get a 5d2.


----------

